# 8 months pregnant and blood in stool this am!



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

have had a pulling cramping sensation on my right lower side for two days now with a bit looser stools but not diarrhea. just this am i went and it had some bloody mucous in it. i've been on asacol for about 3 years now and i'm 8 months pregnant! i'm scared and don't know what they'll do for me that's safe for the baby...anyone? is it a chance i'm not flaring and it's just a flu or somehting? feel fine otherwise....heather


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Have you noticed if the blood is a bright red? If it is it could be hemmroids. I had all kinds of abdominal aches and pains while I was pregnant, I still do in fact. Just to play it safe run your symptoms by your doc and see what he/she thinks. Don't panic these things are usually normal. It just wouldn't hurt to check it out. Let us know how it turns out. Take care.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi....called my gi and she wants to see me face to face to discuss further so i'm going in tomorrow. it was fairly bright but not blood red....usual color for the mucousy blood i would get with a flare. i'll touch base tomorrow and see what's going on. do they do rectal exams and sigmoids on pregnant women? i hate sigmoidoscopies....will refuse one if that's the case....i'm in enough discomfort now.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

How did you make out. I hope all is alright. I'm a little worried since your last post was the 2nd.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

The most common cause of blood in the stool during pregnancy is *constipation* that is caused by too little water or fiber in your diet or the high potency vitamins that you are taking.


----------

